# Free Website for Advertising Property Rentals



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

Does anyone know of any reputable websites in Egypt that you can advertise property for rent? I think some of them are bait and switch. I'd like to know if anyone has UTILIZED one that doesn't try to make money off the advertising.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

I think it depends on who you are trying to rent to. If your target is English-speaking expats, you might consider craigslist.


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

It depends where your property is to rent, if in Sharm try Sharm Women, there are some people who look to rent as well.

If using an Egyptian phone I would use a SIM card you will never use again as you will probably end up with a never ending list of weirdos whispering down the phone and a disposable email address.

There are no discrimination laws enforced stipulating your target tenant, ie "European Only" "Egyptian Only"


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

I wouldn't recommend any Egyptian sites as either they don't work correctly or they do not have the traffic.Craiglist is well placed in traffic rankings but even so I wouldn't use it as it leaves you open to local agents who try to rip off your customers. I would sincerely recommend Holiday Lettings | Self Catering Holiday Rentals, Cottages, Villas at *£239 a year they really have the traffic and advertise in train and tube s stations. Also offer services such as sms when there's an enquiry. Also the client is in direct contact with you, no middle man. I have been using them for many years now without any problems after trying many other sites without any enquiries. 
*


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hhaddad said:


> I wouldn't recommend any Egyptian sites as either they don't work correctly or they do not have the traffic.Craiglist is well placed in traffic rankings but even so I wouldn't use it as it leaves you open to local agents who try to rip off your customers. I would sincerely recommend Holiday Lettings | Self Catering Holiday Rentals, Cottages, Villas at *£239 a year they really have the traffic and advertise in train and tube s stations. Also offer services such as sms when there's an enquiry. Also the client is in direct contact with you, no middle man. I have been using them for many years now without any problems after trying many other sites without any enquiries.
> *




Ahh if it is holiday lets... I use villarenters.. and pay 10% of the fee to them for a booking. I also have a facebook page that generates a lot of traffic but you have to keep using it, posting etc.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Ahh if it is holiday lets... I use villarenters.. and pay 10% of the fee to them for a booking. I also have a facebook page that generates a lot of traffic but you have to keep using it, posting etc.


Yes but with holiday lettings it's a one off payment which you cover on one weeks rent at current rates. If I paid 10% on every booking it would cost me much more than I pay now and with them my ad is also on tripadviser so the coverage and traffic flow meens I don't have to resort to Facebook or Twitter or google+


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hhaddad said:


> Yes but with holiday lettings it's a one off payment which you cover on one weeks rent at current rates. If I paid 10% on every booking it would cost me much more than I pay now and with them my ad is also on tripadviser so the coverage and traffic flow meens I don't have to resort to Facebook or Twitter or google+




i will have a look at that... we are fully booked for the july august but it is repeat business so no booking fee


----------

